# Post your pictures of signs here!



## BrassMan

The internet has hundreds of sites with funny signs from all over the world. I've always enjoyed them and I've even photographed a few of my own. I wonder if a thread for KBoarders' sign discoveries would fly. Only this morning a friend told me of a sign outside a drive in grocery offering Coke in "two litter bottles." Alas, she didn't have a camera.

The only rule I'd suggest is that the picture not be snagged from some other webpage, but an original contribution from you or someone you know.

To start, I'll post this one which I found yesterday.


----------



## Jeff

Why do I hear Dueling Banjos?


----------



## BrassMan

Here's why I gotta have a camera with me at all times.


----------



## Belle2Be

Funny you mention, I took this the other day


----------



## BrassMan

"Pew." I get it!

Get this:


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

I can get anyone who wants one an oom at the Luxury Inn. They have low rats!


----------



## CandyTX

This was on a door on the 19th floor at a hotel in Dallas. We were there attending a conference. My roommate saw it and said "yeah, somehow I don't think this will be a problem for me."

Anyway, we giggled every time we went by. Just such an odd thing. I mean, do people routinely walk around on the roof of their hotels?


----------



## Feste

An actual road sign near me. it always gets a, "What the ..?" reaction from folks seeing it the first time.


----------



## mcblanchfield

This spiffy combination is right here in my home town:


----------



## telracs

Feste said:


> An actual road sign near me. it always gets a, "What the ..?" reaction from folks seeing it the first time.


So, what does it mean?


----------



## BrassMan

mcblanchfield said:


> This spiffy combination is right here in my home town:


Hmm...gotta wonder--what about that website in the lower right corner, "churchsigngenerator.com?" Is that a real photo or a created photo??


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Hmm...gotta wonder--what about that website in the lower right corner, "churchsigngenerator.com?" Is that a real photo or a created photo??


And didn't you stipulate that the photos should be by the poster or a friend of theirs, not snagged from a website?


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> And didn't you stipulate that the photos should be by the poster or a friend of theirs, not snagged from a website?


Well, yeah, I did. I don't wanna get fussy about it, but people have sent me crazy church signs for years. I never knew there might be a website where you could actually make one--not that this is necessarily one of those. It could be a real, bizarre combination. But like I said, I just wonder.

Here's a real combination that I find interesting, and I guarantee it's real. I took it myself:


----------



## mcblanchfield

BrassMan said:


> Hmm...gotta wonder--what about that website in the lower right corner, "churchsigngenerator.com?" Is that a real photo or a created photo??


I didn't notice that, just searched for an image. It does make it look suspicious.
BUT, yes...it is real.
Go to 1625 E Broadway St, Farmington, NM‎


----------



## BrassMan

mcblanchfield said:


> I didn't notice that, just searched for an image. It does make it look suspicious.
> BUT, yes...it is real.
> Go to 1625 E Broadway St, Farmington, NM‎


I wish I could go there! That's the Four Corners area--beautiful!


----------



## Feste

scarlet said:


> So, what does it mean?


The road runs parallel to the tracks until it end at a T intersection if you turn right you are immediately on the tracks which go into a blind curve. It's the main line between Detroit and Chicago with lots of trains. I believe the sign is supposed to warn you of that fact. ie. don't just look left before turning.


----------



## telracs

check under your car for fairy penguins.


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> check under your car for fairy penguins.


OK, I'll ask. I'm secure in my masculinity. What the blazes is a fairy penguin?


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> OK, I'll ask. I'm secure in my masculinity. What the blazes is a fairy penguin?


These guys.



















They are blue Australian penquins that stand about 1.5 feet tall. These pictures were taken at zoo outside Sydney, the sign picture is from Philips Island where every night there's a penquin parade. The birds spend all day out in the water, and around sunset, they come back on to land to their nests. And you can sit on bleachers on the beach and watch them come up out of the water. It's really cool. But some of their nests are past the parking lot, so you have to check under your car when you leave to make sure they're not under them.


----------



## BTackitt

Oh wow! they are adorable!


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> Oh wow! they are adorable!


You should see them at sunset when HORDES of them come up the beach.


----------



## BrassMan

Sweet! I would be very sure to check under my car....


----------



## telracs

I have to say that I'm glad no cars or trucks are allowed on pedestrian walkway.


----------



## BrassMan

Here's one from a college gym:


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a sign at a new establishment in town that could just as easily be posted on the grammar gripes thread.

I've been tempted to stop by and meet Taco in person. Nice place he has there!


----------



## telracs

Wandering through Edinburgh on Saturday, I saw this sign at a farmers' market.


----------



## BrassMan

Yikes.    In the U.S. that sign would cause traffic accidents!


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Yikes.  In the U.S. that sign would cause traffic accidents!


Gotta tell you, I was on the look out for fun signs on this trip, but that one just took the cake (beefcake, that is)


----------



## Guest

hahaha clever! funny!


----------



## ice-9

mcblanchfield said:


> I didn't notice that, just searched for an image. It does make it look suspicious.
> BUT, yes...it is real.
> Go to 1625 E Broadway St, Farmington, NM‎


I know this is a few months old, but I had to check when I read this...

Copy/paste the address mcblanchfield provided into http://maps.bing.com and then go to Bird's eye view. Turn off labels and zoom in as close as it will let you. You can see both signs on opposite sides of the parking lot entrance.


----------



## Kimble

My son and me on holidays in Tasmania many years ago.


----------



## BrassMan

A friend sent me this sign from a Mexican grocery store. I wonder how much powdered oats they managed to sell?


----------



## Meb Bryant

BrassMan said:


> OK, I'll ask. I'm secure in my masculinity. What the blazes is a fairy penguin?


Brass Man, you da man! You made me laugh, because I had the same thought.

Meb


----------



## caseyf6

I wish we'd been able to photograph it, but Austin has several streets that are "1/2"s.  48th 1/2 street, etc. The first time we saw one we nearly drove into the sign, we were laughing so hard.  Keep Austin weird, indeed.


----------



## telracs

resurrecting this thread...

these haikus have popped up around NYC...


----------



## caseyf6

THOSE are awesome.  Sheer brilliance.


----------



## BrassMan

Meb Bryant said:


> Brass Man, you da man! You made me laugh, because I had the same thought.
> 
> Meb


Now that I think about it, the deal with that sign above is not obvious. Someone left the "o" off "cacao," that's all. Big difference; huge!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## ilmkidunya1




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sign on the Alaska Pipeline. For more Alaska stuff, see the thread "Ice Road Claw" in Not Quite Kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

More Alaska stuff. They had a similar sign on the lady's restroom, but I figured I was living dangerously enough by snapping pictures near the men's restroom....


----------



## JimC1946

On a trip to Colorado several years ago, I took this picture:


----------



## Adam Poe

lol nice. I remember when I was a kid there was this little house on some obscure backroad in south-east Tennessee with a large wooden sign hung by the road from a tree. I can't remember the words exactly but it was a rhyme/poem about someone running over the guys dog and how they felt about it. I wonder if that sign is still there..


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This weekend some old World War II planes visited Oklahoma City, and you could tour them on the ground, and (if you were willing to shell out the dinero) fly in them. Saw this sign while I was there. WWII bomber photos will go in their own thread later.


----------



## sheiler1963

an actual sign I put on my front door one evening:


----------



## Scott Bartlett




----------



## Rod Tyson

Some great signs, keep 'em coming folks! Here's a genuine sign outside the family planning clinic in Northampton UK.


----------

